# I need an intervention - Seriously



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear you are dealing with all that. I can relate, too, to all except the business stresses. my back pain is really putting a damper on my enjoyment of moving, too. it's a catch 22, since I need to eat less and move more to lose the excess weight that is part of the problem, but the pain makes it hard to do, and then self pity/boredom eating is that much more tempting.


with all the sickness you've dealt with, you gut flora may really be out of balance. have you been doing amnything to reestablish the gut bacteria killed by antibiotics? you know, live yoghurts, kefirs, and probiotics?


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Sorry you've been through all that! Just start slow...walking is a great way to start. When that is easy, walk faster. Then, try something a little more difficult. Just remember it will take a month or two of consistent exercise before you really start to notice the change in how you feel. Most people give up before they hit that point.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> with all the sickness you've dealt with, you gut flora may really be out of balance. have you been doing amnything to reestablish the gut bacteria killed by antibiotics? you know, live yoghurts, kefirs, and probiotics?


Good point, will look at that



Jan1975 said:


> Sorry you've been through all that! Just start slow...walking is a great way to start. When that is easy, walk faster. Then, try something a little more difficult. Just remember it will take a month or two of consistent exercise before you really start to notice the change in how you feel. Most people give up before they hit that point.


Getting more like walking weather now, have been trying to get out every day....need to set that as at least a goal.


----------



## thisiswater (Mar 17, 2016)

I will write more about my own trials and tribulations this year health-wise, but for now I will say I'm sick and tired of the way we women are so hard on ourselves for being "less than." Not fit enough, not energetic enough, having repeat illnesses, etc. Hell, what most of us need is a week at a SPA.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

thisiswater said:


> I will write more about my own trials and tribulations this year health-wise, but for now I will say I'm sick and tired of the way we women are so hard on ourselves for being "less than." Not fit enough, not energetic enough, having repeat illnesses, etc. Hell, what most of us need is a week at a SPA.



My tattoo, from last year









And I try and believe that, I AM enough, and most of the time I am good with that. 

This though is simply NOT enough, I am a little scared at how bad I feel and my inability to help myself.


----------



## thisiswater (Mar 17, 2016)

Golden: I'm right there with you. PM me anytime.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

You had another thread (I believe) regarding starting a food journal in hopes of finding foods that may have you feeling achy and lethargic. Have you been able to keep that journal? If so, have you discovered anything?

I do believe foods can positively or negatively mess with our moods and energy levels. For me, I became apathetic towards life. 

Also, have you ever tried acupuncture with massage and yoga? Helps my crappy back and hip. Also the acupuncture gave me a sense of calm and peace too.

I do hope you will start to feel better both physically and mentally.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would start out with taking a multi mineral (preferably plant based) and a multi vitamin every day. I eat like crap sometimes and the older I get the less my body can tolerate it. The vitamins and minerals help me with energy a lot. You can start with that and when you get a little more energy you can start implementing the walking.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I come out of every winter with no stamina. I just try to build back up slowly. And the back thing I totally get. Most days I ignore it the best I can but sometimes it gets to the point I know I need to stop what I'm doing right now if I want to be able to move at all the next day. Running the vacuum seems to aggravate it worse than any other chore. I have found if I take a 10 minute or so break between each room I'm better off. I guess taking a good chunk of the day to sweep all the floors is the compromise I have to make for getting old and decrepit. I used to see t-shirts with the saying "If I would've known I was going to live this long I would've taken better care of myself" printed on them. I should have bought one. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

sarahfromsc said:


> You had another thread (I believe) regarding starting a food journal in hopes of finding foods that may have you feeling achy and lethargic. Have you been able to keep that journal? If so, have you discovered anything?
> 
> I do believe foods can positively or negatively mess with our moods and energy levels. For me, I became apathetic towards life.
> 
> ...


Yes I had another thread about keeping a food diary, but that went by the way side when I was ill, I was just trying to survive, but now I really should be back into it, annoying and tedious as I find the exercise, but I still believe that some of the answers are on my plate.



LoriF said:


> I would start out with taking a multi mineral (preferably plant based) and a multi vitamin every day. I eat like crap sometimes and the older I get the less my body can tolerate it. The vitamins and minerals help me with energy a lot. You can start with that and when you get a little more energy you can start implementing the walking.


I just got some Emergen-C multivits, highly recommended by a friend, we'll see if it helps, also suggesting that I should up my water intake, which I will do from now.



JCnGrace said:


> I come out of every winter with no stamina. I just try to build back up slowly. And the back thing I totally get. Most days I ignore it the best I can but sometimes it gets to the point I know I need to stop what I'm doing right now if I want to be able to move at all the next day. Running the vacuum seems to aggravate it worse than any other chore. I have found if I take a 10 minute or so break between each room I'm better off. I guess taking a good chunk of the day to sweep all the floors is the compromise I have to make for getting old and decrepit. I used to see t-shirts with the saying "If I would've known I was going to live this long I would've taken better care of myself" printed on them. I should have bought one. LOL


LOL, I know some of this is age, we should be old when we are younger and have the strength to deal with it:wink: House work definitely hurts, have to sweep and vacuum in spurts, and take that break, it does help. My Chiropractor says that I should break out the recumbent bike, get the knees working better and hopefully build up strength so we can get the back behaving again...It just scares me, I lived for 20 years with a back that would seize up solid every now and again, usually laying me up for weeks at a time. After the injections 11 years ago it has been mainly good, but every time it spasms I worry that it wont release, so far so good....but that scare is always in your mind.

Does anyone have an opinion on turmeric? Seems to be the new panacea that fixes all ills.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

did the injections really help? I am always looking for a 'magic bullet' for making my back stop hurting.

I got to say, watching my old father get older and older, and more decrepit was hard, but he had a better outlook on it all at 90 than I do at 57. he was always about doing something, whatever he could. even though he must have known that it was a losing battle, he was still up to keep trying; going to gym for his 'stretch' classes with an oxygen tank and moving at glacial speed. he got so as a 'walk'was two circles of the kitchen, holding onto my arm. but, he DID IT. 

there's a lot of truth to the old Nike motto; "Just DO it'.

having said that, the best I could do today was a half mile walk, an hour of yard work, a bit of gorging on candy, a large slug of whiskey and now more television, shortly. please consider me the worst person from whom to take any encouragement or advice.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> did the injections really help? I am always looking for a 'magic bullet' for making my back stop hurting.


Seriously yes, for me it was a magic bullet, I had been in really bad shape, so my company sent me to a private Doctor. I had been off of work for a few weeks, went back and in half a day it had gone again, off for 6 weeks. I had xrays, MRI's etc and he said injections would help. I had one set, and they certainly helped, 6 months later I had the second round and have been gloriously, miraculously pain free for the last 10 years. 

I guess it isn't the answer for all, but it worked for me.


----------



## thisiswater (Mar 17, 2016)

*Tumeric and other inflammatories*



Golden Horse said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on turmeric? Seems to be the new panacea that fixes all ills.


I'm a firm believer in Tumeric/Cumin. There's a lot of thinking in medicine that nearly all disease is, if not created by, at least sustained by inflammation. I have had terrible arthritis and have a herniated disc. I know correlation doesn't equal cause but I'm telling you that since I began my turmeric supplement I have had no pain. None.

Due to my recent MS dx I'm also eating an anti-inflammatory diet. My favorite advocate of this is Dr. Andrew Weil (note anti-inflammatory pyramid on his site):
site is down so I can't give you a hyperlink, but it's www.drweil.com


----------



## thisiswater (Mar 17, 2016)

P.S. Title should read "anti-inflammatories..."


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It really sounds like you would benefit from a naturopath. Not some quack, a good one.

I had a very bad flu around Thanksgiving (my birthday yay) and then for the Holidays got sick with a very bad stomach virus (on my vaca). Both unusual in their severity. Really took a toll on me, it was just so close together and (of course) bad timing, I feel I didn't really recover for quite awhile. I can imagine you're pretty run down right now.

Agree that diet can make a huge difference.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't know how to help other than to say
I'm with ya girl!!!
I've cut right back on dairy foods because they were making my sinus' worse, sinus's were making my dizzy problems worse
Cut back on wheat products - a lot - seems to have helped and lost some weight


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been a little more active over the weekend, so BONUS, still have to work out how to do more, LOL the back is not cooperating, now have the pins and needles in the leg, so sciatic nerve being bothered.....Grrrr.

I 'think' the the Emergen-C I started taking is making a difference...seem to feel better when I drink it, could be the placebo affect, we will see.

Naturopath, not sure if I can find a good one around here, but will have a chat to a friend who will know if we have such a thing.

Thisiswater, thanks for that link, a lot of the pyramid sounds good, will just have to work out if I can make the decision to cut down the red meat to that little, I do like my meat.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You mentioned a chiropractor.. that's how I found mine, the chiropractor recommended I see her as she knew of my health struggles and the multiple doctors I was seeing.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Get the sugar free emergen- c.....otherwise you are just spiking your blood sugar. After the spike, there is always a crash, and that makes you feel worse than before!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

greentree said:


> Get the sugar free emergen- c.....otherwise you are just spiking your blood sugar. After the spike, there is always a crash, and that makes you feel worse than before!



OOPs, to late, but not sure if this is what the 'sugared' version is, the one I have has fructose, and honey powder as the sweetening agents I think....


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*Screeching halt from surgeries*

What can I say that hasn't been bemoaned here already? 
keep us utd on Tumeric/cumin, injections and where has the vitamin b12 shots gone to? i will ask my doc about that. 

from 2 failed rotator cuff surgeries now my left arm is torn and my right arm is beyond useless with pain on movement, 3 knee surgeries since August on my right knee with a total knee replacement. 

pt for 5 months straight. 
I could lay in bed, and I do, but I am doing it less. I actually fixed a zipper on my hubs coat. did some embroidery. hubs brought out my boy Micky for me to see him yesterday on the back deck, I even got off the deck and gently walked the boy around to nib off some of that tiny fresh green grass. he is so ribby! I hate winter. 

so, i called about the gym at our local hosp, and its $53 for 2 of us a month. or 115 for 3 mos. swimmng pool, hot tubs , whirlpools, rehab equipment, exercise people trainers there, classes on rehab from depression to
god forbid injury, and also just regular folks. so thats my plan now. 
since I cant drive my arm cannot move, and my leg is sluggish, there just happens to be a transit door to door bus that my hubs just got a job with. door to door within 40 miles is 1.00 for seniors, $3 for non sr.,and $1.50 for peeple with walkers wheelchars etc. 
so I take that 3 days a week to the gym now. I make a schedule with the dispatch and they give me the times for p/u and when I want to go home. we live 10 miles out of town. this way I cant say I am not going to the gym because someone might lose their job if I cancel. and not meaning my hubs, it could be anyone. so I bring that pressure on to invigorate me. 

The physical therapy said the best all around least stress machine is that recumbent bike. I want to get one and put it in front of the tv for both my hubs and me. 
eating? ugh. i need to eat a sponge I think. something that would fill me up. 
i am on a kidney restricted diet plus diabetes. you have no idea hoe god awful trying to juggle this is. I go to a nutritionist so maybe we can get some meals going for me. I eat white low sodium bread, white rice, 6 gm protein, no milk,yoghurt,icecream,celery squash tomatoes on and on. tired? good grief that diet would chill anyone out. I really am tired, but i cant stop. even if my friends and hub has to walk me on my boy on a leadline, I am going to do it.

So I think what I was trying to say was push yourself such a little, make unbreakable plans, look for a bus or taxi or a handivan its a lot cheaper than driving yourselk. 
ask friends to give you a lift to whereever if they are going. some will, some wont. i would if I could drive! 

vet coming tomorrow, I have to get out there and chop off some of my boys dreadlocks. he looks like a Borneo wildman. shedding? I stuck my hand under his coat and it was like putting my hand inside a sweeper bag. yechhhhhh.

tell yourself tomorrow going to rake an area 4 by 4 and do it. no more.
start some seeds. 
throw out 43,ooo Dover catalogs. 

hugs!!!!!!!!!
sheri


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I gave the turmeric/cumin a try and for me it did no good at all, didn't ease any of my aches and pains and to add insult to injury gave me a stomach ulcer(s)


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

((hugs))

Its been a particularly hard year for us too. Lots of changes, and losses.

Vitamin D3 helps with mood and all sort of other health issues.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

A lot of great suggestions here! I'm sorry you are going through this, but you are hard-working and resourceful- I know you will pull through with flying colors. 

Exercise will help a lot with your stress levels. I was very, very overweight at one point (like, nearly 400 lbs) so I do understand that when you start out, it HURTS. Unfortunately I've gained some weight back recently- same reason, stress. I had 3 members of my immediate family die inside 10 months, and it ripped me apart with depression and anxiety. I'm fighting my way back now, too, so I do sympathize.

One thing that I find helps in the beginning is to do a little bit, every day- and you might need to get creative. It's easier to set a timer and lift a couple big cans of beans or tomatoes, or a 5 lb sack of whatever, over your head. Or put on headphones and walk around the barn as many times as you can while 3 songs play. 

I also take Gelatin for my knees and back, and it helps a lot- after about 3-4 days on it, my knees weren't cracking and crunching as much when I walked, and I could walk farther without getting sore. You can find it on Amazon (I like this brand because you can mix it in cold drinks), or I get the pills from GNC in a pinch. I don't like going that route as much because it's expensive and since I take 6 pills a day, it'd cost me $30 a month - and going to GNC is annoying because you've always got a salesman up your rear end trying to upsell.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the great support and suggestions...

Today marks getting back into better eating again, also marks going to the chiropractor, rather than the barn, I have pins and needles in my leg, think the nerve is giving issues..

Love the idea of walking to a set number of songs, will have to set up some play lists.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Ah, Golden I'm sorry to hear you are going through such a hard time. BUT one of the many reasons I like you is that you cut to the crap and don't sugar coat things...so I'm going to say what you would say...JUST DO IT! 

Really, all humor aside, I do have compassion for you and when we get in these "ruts" or "seasons," they can be so hard to get out of. Often we have to dig rather hard to get out of something that seemed so effortless to get into. 

You've gotten some great suggestions. I can't really add anything other than the fact that I'm cheering you on!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

(hugs to you)

I have a couple of chronic illnesses that zap my energy. It is really hard since the management of one of them involves exercising and I often struggle to get energized and it becomes a vicious cycle. I have found to help break that cycle I will take a high dose sublingual B-12 lozenge. Gives me energy without a crash and lets me get going, then I can usually carry on.

I think it's been made abundantly clear that you're not alone. So many of us struggle. I hope you find your groove again soon!


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> OOPs, to late, but not sure if this is what the 'sugared' version is, the one I have has fructose, and honey powder as the sweetening agents I think....


Hi Golden Horse, not sure if you're interested, but it's actually super easy to get all the vitamin C you need from food, that way you don't get all the extra stuff you don't need or want from the supplements. I just got a citrus juicer not too long ago and have been using it every day since getting it. It's actually really easy to use and quick too (it's an electric one and it wasn't expensive, only $20). I've been having fresh grapefruit or orange juice every day - both are delicious! I've also juiced a whole lemon then added the juice to a glass of warm water - this is supposedly really good for you first thing in the morning, but if nothing else it's a good way to get a dose of vitamin C in. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

No need for a juicer...just eat the orange or grapefruit...

Gosh, Sheri, you have really been through the wringer. All I can say is eat the fat! 
The neighbor girl told me today that her DF cooked an entire bag of potatoes, mashed them, and now her DM says she can't eat them, because he put all that butter and cheese in them....I said the butter and cheese were GOOD, but not the potatoes!

GH, I hope you can find the balance....because that is what it is. Today for breakfast I had my two eggs. I rode Tootsie for 2 hours, then ate an avocado for lunch, rode 4.5 miles on the Corvette track, and then ate salmon(cooked in butter and red palm oil) with sautéed asparagus and onions. I still have to go feed horses and turn some out. 

I never had this energy before. I needed a nap between breakfast and lunch. Then CRASHED after lunch. I am close to 60.....

All my best to you all...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Step 1, better eating, with one slip up...making husband park at far end of car park and walking to the store, good for both of us.

Visit to Chiropractor, seems I have a disc bulging again, annoying the sciatic nerve, and something odd going on with my right hip, that's new.....got some treatment, now for rest and exercises until I can get back to see him again.

As to juicer...I'm scared of doing to much fruit juice, way to pack in a lot of calories very quickly. Veggie juicing I could see, but again, better to have the whole fruit or whole veggie I think. Green smoothies are something to consider maybe, but UGH green drinks!! LOL.

For now, diet will look something like this, Oatmeal, yoghurt and blueberries for breakfast. Lunch I have whole grain Ryvita, made without wheat, very tasty, today I had mashed egg on them. Supper, slow cooked chicken with carrot, baby potatoes, corn and broccoli.....I like to have different color veggies, dark green, red and another. Will be having chicken and or fish most days, beef a couple of times a week....


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

Normally I'd agree and say that eating the whole fruit would be the best way to go, because you're getting all the fiber by eating the whole fruit... I was just thinking maybe it would be a good way to get some extra vitamin C since you mentioned the EmergenC... I have my citrus juicer set so that almost all of the fiber gets left in with the juice (it doesn't leave much behind) so it's pretty much the same as eating the whole fruit. 

I haven't been brave enough to try green smoothies yet but have been working up the courage, lol. The thought of green drinks kind of scares me! I agree, blending the fruits and veggies into a smoothie is a better option than juicing because it leaves the fiber in (with exception to the citrus juicer since it also leaves fiber in). I think I'd rather just eat a big salad - which I actually really do enjoy! Never used to like kale and spinach - they're an acquired taste, but I'm used to them now, and can't really imagine drinking them in a smoothie, but if you don't like the taste of greens like these then smoothies may be a good place to start (the fruit supposed to hide the taste of the greens!). 

I'm still a work in progress when it comes to eating healthier. I have a sweet tooth! 

Sorry about the pain you're having due to bulging disc/sciatic nerve, glad to hear that you found out what's going on and got some advice to follow, first step towards managing the pain and healing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Golden, that sounds yummy. what time is dinner?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey, GH, were you at the track yesterday?? There was a license plate on a car from Ontario--- " CDNLIMEY"......and I thought of you!

Dinner does sound good!

Have you tried having protein for breakfast instead of carbs?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

greentree said:


> Have you tried having protein for breakfast instead of carbs?


Not for a long time, I did used to, but get stuck in an eggs and bacon rut Then I start wanting some bread to mop up the egg!!

Any ideas for protein breakfasts?

The oatmeal and Greek Yoghurt works well though, keeps me full until lunch time


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good grief, now I need more than an intervention, I need a new body!! Yesterday when I got up, had minor heel pain, just a nuisance, went on and off, during the day, woke up today REALLY hurting, so far Plantar Fascitis seems to be the best diagnoses......I guess we see how it goes over the weekend, then go and get a proper answer from a real Doctor, rather than Web MD, with second opinion from Mayo Clinic :wink:


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Not for a long time, I did used to, but get stuck in an eggs and bacon rut Then I start wanting some bread to mop up the egg!!
> 
> Any ideas for protein breakfasts?
> 
> The oatmeal and Greek Yoghurt works well though, keeps me full until lunch time


https://www.eatmancakes.com

Found this the other day. Maybe a bit pricey but apparently it's in a very big bag and half a cup makes about 3-4 pancakes (I may be wrong on that). But it's gluten free, high protein, and PANCAKES! They also have syrups on there that supposedly are pretty decent.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That was interesting, have been experimenting with things, today I had eggs on rye toast this morning, wasn't hungry at lunch time, had tuna with salad at lunch, wasn't hungry until supper time, but hungry in the evening...I think I may need to add an afternoon snack, and work on protein options for breakfast.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

If I was your neighbour, I'd come and drag you out for walks and stuff :wink:

You're on the right track on cutting out the bread/wheat stuff. Just bloats you and makes you lethargic.

Try several small meals per day. I'm diabetic and have food crashes and must watch sugars (and bread, which turns into sugar inside). So breakfast, snack, lunch, snack, supper, snack. Snack can be a handful of almonds, a piece of fruit in plain yogurt, a crunchy veggie snack (dip in plain yogurt for a treat!). I make my own instant oatmeal packets. All the goodness and none of the sugars/additative. This week it's cranberry almond. YUM!

I hope you're feeling more energized soon!:loveshower:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

We eat eggs for breakfast everyday. DH adds cheese and picante sauce occasionally. Me, just eggs. Scrambled when DH is home, fried if it is just me. On the weekends, we add bacon or sausage. I have other things to do besides clean the kitchen, or I would cook it everyday......


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Another update time, well things are getting better:

I'm now largely wheat free, but not fanatical about it, I simply choose not to include it, but will also choose to eat it sometimes...like being invited to lunch and finding she was baking fresh home made rolls to go with the soup.....

I'm currently experimenting with the switching things up approach, so some days mainly veggie based, tend to be a low calorie day, next day lots more protein added, so my body never gets settled into a coasting mode! So far it feels good, although whatever day it is I REALLY struggle in the evening, that is when I am HUNGRY, not bored HUNGRY.....must get over that one.

Exercise, keep threatening to go and get a check up, still having some shortness of breath, not helped by helping son cleaning out his chicken barns I think, and also ongoing issues with left foot......probably nothing but enough pain to be very annoying and make me not want to walk to far.....


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Funny you should bring this up!

Friday evening we went to a dance that is pot luck. I brought fruit and a dip that I made for it. We ate before we went, since there is so much pasta and fried chicken...
There was some lovely homemade bana pudding left after everyone ate, and I had a little bit. There were no vanilla wafers left in it.

Saturday, I could not walk. My feet HURT. I had not danced any more or less than normal......

Monday at Zumba, my knees were still a little stiff, and I mentioned it out loud, since by this time I had connected the dots back to the flour in the pudding.

The instructor just stopped. (She is getting married this weekend, and is on a ketogenic diet to lose weight quickly. Not that she needs to lose weight!)
"That's IT!!", she says.....the doctor had diagnosed her with bursitis in her hip, and it had not been bothering her until after her bachelorette party Saturday, where she says she ate fried chicken all day long! She had to get up at night to take a pain pill!!

Poison, every bit of it, lol!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Update time: Seems I actually have a good reason for being down - I'm ill!

Went to the Doc yesterday, routine visit to get my meds refilled, but I had a list of other things to check on while I was there....

Turns out - the damaged finger is arthritis, it has been arthritic for a while they say, I just never noticed, and whatever I did to it just annoyed it....I wish it would stop being annoyed, that is 3 weeks ago!

The general down feeling, lack of energy and cough, seems that the chest infections I had earlier in the year never went away, so now have antibiotics again to try and kill off the lingering bugs in my system.

Issues with leg, foot, back etc...got sent for an X-Ray, I don't think there will be any shocks there, I know there are a couple of collapsed discs, and looks like another one has gone......probably why my back was so good for a while, when the disc bulges it hits the nerve and gives you pain, then it collapses, no more nerve pain!!! 

So, I fully expect a couple of days of feeling worse, I usually do a couple of days into a course of antibiotics, then crossing everything that things get better again, I fully expect them to...

Sooo time to get back onto good eating again, help the body heal and get strong, think we may be looking at a way forward


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yay for forward!! 
Be sure to take some good probiotics after the antibiotics!


----------

